# Toronto restuarants -need advice fast



## travelplanner70 (Jan 27, 2006)

I need help fast.  Has anyone ever been to 1055 St. Restaurant in the Yorkville section of Toronto?  I can't decide to go there or to a restaurant in the Park Hyatt.  Can anyone help me decide?  Does anyone know where I can find a review of this restaurant.  Thanks for your fast help.


----------



## jef (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.torontolife.com/cityguide/listing.cfm?listing_id=5848

A quick google search on the address should give you some others.


----------

